# Sitz marker test



## littlejo (Sep 8, 2010)

My daughter is 4 yrs old and has never been competely pott-trained. She has multiple accidents fecal incontinence and urinary incontinence. She is on miralax and ex-lax daily. She recently had a sitz-marker test done. She swallowed 24 radio opaque markers three consecutive days and on day 4 had x-ray and she will again on day 7. On her day 4 x-ray there were multiple markers on right (ascending colon) and multiple markers clustered together in the recotsigmoid colon. She goes back tomorrow for day 7. As far as I can tell from watching her BM, She's only passed around 15 and this is day 6. Has anyone been through this test and if so, how did your test turn out? Does her results sound normal so far? From what I've been reading, she has not passed enough markers for it to be a normal result. Thanks, any advice is greatly appreciated. Litte Jo


----------

